
Slashdot – Fair Processing Notice – Data Protection Act 1998 - mrkd
https://gist.github.com/anonymous/1b329dfa65bac00bc85e
======
mrkd
Link to Privacy Statement:

[https://www.slashdotmedia.com/privacy-
statement/](https://www.slashdotmedia.com/privacy-statement/)

